# EAST CAPE SKIFFS EVO ANY GOOD IN ROUGHER WATER?



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I think the Vantage is their "big water" boat, but the Evo is a nice sled. I know there are a few owners on here that can give you real feedback.


----------



## Boomerang (Feb 17, 2018)

Tx_Whipray said:


> I think the Vantage is their "big water" boat, but the Evo is a nice sled. I know there are a few owners on here that can give you real feedback.


Thanks so much for that- the vantage is a 19 foor plus boat......and a good ride but not one to pole all day BY ANY MEANS! Thanks Boomerang


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Own a Evo X and it handles beachside off Jax bch fine. The V would be better suited for keys/Oceanside if that what you do 90% of the time. Contact them and they can set you up with a guide in your area.


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

The Evo V was designed to be an ocean side poon boat. Some of the guys that poon fish ocean side all time fish in the Evo V and love it. I am sure you could get with east cape and they will put you in contact with some of the guys in them. Heck you could try to book one of them (they are more than likely completely booked), catch some poons and see how it fishes at the same time.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I totally forgot there was an Evo V.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

There is an Evo, I mean a V hulled Evo. That boat should crush it in the rough, sharp forward entry with, I think, twelve degrees of deadrise in the stern.

I have an Evo X and run it on the ocean side of the Keys regularly. It's okay in the rough and I mean just okay. The X is a compromise, I'm saving several inches in draft and have a boat that's a bit more stable then my last two Mavericks, but it does not 'eat' a chop. I run slow and just don't go if it's blowing over 20kts, and I can go places the last skiff couldn't.

One last thought, one day I was poling the edge of a flat for tarpon, the water was deep on one side, shallow on the other and it was very windy, like 15 to 20kts and gusty, quite rough. I had to work hard to keep the bow pointed into the wind, I think a deeper V might have provided more longitudinal stability, made it easier to keep the boat pointed into the wind. The tarpon swam right up to the boat that day and one ate, so I'm not complaining. Everything is a compromise.


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

One thing to remember is that most the guys that have the Evo V are guides and do not go onto forums so your best bet might be to have east cape put you in contact with them...I know a lot of them like Dini and Mangum are really busy guides.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

I fished with Dini out of the Evo V. He loves it. Seems to prefer the Evo ride over the Vantage, which he ran for years.


----------



## Boomerang (Feb 17, 2018)

fishtrapper said:


> The Evo V was designed to be an ocean side poon boat. Some of the guys that poon fish ocean side all time fish in the Evo V and love it. I am sure you could get with east cape and they will put you in contact with some of the guys in them. Heck you could try to book one of them (they are more than likely completely booked), catch some poons and see how it fishes at the same time.


i like your style!!1 good idea thanks


----------



## Boomerang (Feb 17, 2018)

Fritz said:


> There is an Evo, I mean a V hulled Evo. That boat should crush it in the rough, sharp forward entry with, I think, twelve degrees of deadrise in the stern.
> 
> I have an Evo X and run it on the ocean side of the Keys regularly. It's okay in the rough and I mean just okay. The X is a compromise, I'm saving several inches in draft and have a boat that's a bit more stable then my last two Mavericks, but it does not 'eat' a chop. I run slow and just don't go if it's blowing over 20kts, and I can go places the last skiff couldn't.
> 
> One last thought, one day I was poling the edge of a flat for tarpon, the water was deep on one side, shallow on the other and it was very windy, like 15 to 20kts and gusty, quite rough. I had to work hard to keep the bow pointed into the wind, I think a deeper V might have provided more longitudinal stability, made it easier to keep the boat pointed into the wind. The tarpon swam right up to the boat that day and one ate, so I'm not complaining. Everything is a compromise.


ok thanks , must of been a cool eat eh?


----------



## Boomerang (Feb 17, 2018)

Fritz said:


> There is an Evo, I mean a V hulled Evo. That boat should crush it in the rough, sharp forward entry with, I think, twelve degrees of deadrise in the stern.
> 
> I have an Evo X and run it on the ocean side of the Keys regularly. It's okay in the rough and I mean just okay. The X is a compromise, I'm saving several inches in draft and have a boat that's a bit more stable then my last two Mavericks, but it does not 'eat' a chop. I run slow and just don't go if it's blowing over 20kts, and I can go places the last skiff couldn't.
> 
> One last thought, one day I was poling the edge of a flat for tarpon, the water was deep on one side, shallow on the other and it was very windy, like 15 to 20kts and gusty, quite rough. I had to work hard to keep the bow pointed into the wind, I think a deeper V might have provided more longitudinal stability, made it easier to keep the boat pointed into the wind. The tarpon swam right up to the boat that day and one ate, so I'm not complaining. Everything is a compromise.


how dop you compare this boat to your mavs? I have neem looking hard at the mav 17 or 18 hpx...i like the 18 cause it doesnt draft that much i heard, but it may be tougher to pole


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

For me, the Evo X has worked out fairly well, I wanted a skiff that would go shallower and I saved several inches. Get away from the deadrise and the boat gets more stable, I was well accustomed to the tippy nature of the HPX so the extra stability was kind of a bonus, I wasn't seeking it, but now that I have it I like it.

The HPX (17' HPX-V) will run better in rough conditions, neither boat are a 'majic carpet ride,'. When it's rough you will bounce around in a small skiff, can't be helped, but V hulls do better then flat bottoms, I think that debate has been settled. I still can't decide if my new boat is drier then the old one, I get a lot of spray in either when I have a quartering headwind over about 15 kts, the wider deck and much more aggressive spray rails on the Evo help. The spray rails on the HPX are an embarrassing afterthought and have been for twenty years.

The HPX does extremely well with two people and a light motor, almost can't get better then this combination from a poling perspective, this is why guides love them. That said, the HPX has a chine and if it's exposed you get slap, it's not a great solo boat and almost every other poling skiff manufacturer has eliminated the chine so this is a problem almost exclusive to the HPX. 

HPX is the most common skiff made, maybe. Ready market, well known and you can have a new one out of dealers inventory tomorrow. These are all advantages, any other skiff comes with a wait from a few months to a year in some cases.

Curious thing, my HPX weighed about a hundred pounds less then my Evo X. I had an F90 on the HPX and that weighed about a hundred pounds more then my Suzuki 60. I ended up with a skiff that floats a great deal more level, especially when I fish alone, as I often must, the HPX would squat a lot when I was alone on the PP, it drafted ten inches balanced, but solo the draft went up. Losing the power pole and going with an F70 would fix a lot of this, but having a heavier hull helps me float shallower when I'm alone, sounds counter intuitive. And the Evo is a foot longer then the HPX, it's a bigger boat for sure.

One last comparison: when the bay grass in Flamingo is really bad I might have to stop and clear my lower unit half a dozen times on the HPX, on the Evo X I'll have to clear the lower unit twice as often. I'm not sure why, maybe the V pushes the weeds away better or maybe the smaller lower unit of my 60 gets over run easier, but the HPX did better when the grass is really bad.

Oh yeah, I plan on 11 mpg and sometimes see 12 mpg with the Evo X running the same speed that got me 7 to 7.5 mpg on the HPX. Put the F70 on the HPX and you close some of this gap, but I'm completely thrilled with the efficiency I'm getting on the new boat.

If you use live bait there is no comparing the Evo to the HPX, the livewell on the Evo is fantastic, almost to good.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

To Fritz point, comparing the HPX to an EVOx is a little like apples and oranges due to deadrise. If you compare the HPX to the EVOv you're comparing about the same deadrise, but you get all the advantages he mentioned before with the EVOx. The spray rails are massive, but again in a quartering headwind when it's really blowing you're going to get wet, especially on a skiff. You'll want to power the EVOv with a 90 and even with a 90 it's a very efficient boat. Plus at the end of the day you're not relying on dealer service, you get the custom skiff with all the service you'd expect with an East Cape. Best thing would be to book a trip or get hooked up with Kevin and go ride in one. It's hard to go elsewhere after that.


----------



## Boomerang (Feb 17, 2018)

Fritz said:


> For me, the Evo X has worked out fairly well, I wanted a skiff that would go shallower and I saved several inches. Get away from the deadrise and the boat gets more stable, I was well accustomed to the tippy nature of the HPX so the extra stability was kind of a bonus, I wasn't seeking it, but now that I have it I like it.
> 
> The HPX (17' HPX-V) will run better in rough conditions, neither boat are a 'majic carpet ride,'. When it's rough you will bounce around in a small skiff, can't be helped, but V hulls do better then flat bottoms, I think that debate has been settled. I still can't decide if my new boat is drier then the old one, I get a lot of spray in either when I have a quartering headwind over about 15 kts, the wider deck and much more aggressive spray rails on the Evo help. The spray rails on the HPX are an embarrassing afterthought and have been for twenty years.
> 
> ...


great information and thank you so much! The 17 hpx v seems to be built/ better suited to a 704s or a 2 stroke 90.........i had a guide put a 4s 90 and 115 on his and it was ass heqvy and drew 9 to 10 inchs. The 18 hpx v with 90 or 115 draws about 9 inches and is an awesome ride in rougher water.........but more boat to pole........I cannoit get a boat with flat bottom as biscayne bay and upper keys need some deadrise, so in a perfect world the hpx v 17 with a 70 4 stroke or 90 2 stroke is the way to go- i have also heard that even putting a battery and trolling motor upfron on the hpx v 17 off balances the boat. As for tippy, i have been on dolphin super skiffs....those are tippy as heck...........i hear the 17 is tippy from alot of folks.........question to you is how tippy is the 17 hpx v? the 18 hpx v is not tippy and might be a better all around boat for me. I do not catch bonefish or permit in 6-8 inches of water, so whats the point right? T


----------



## Boomerang (Feb 17, 2018)

mtoddsolomon said:


> To Fritz point, comparing the HPX to an EVOx is a little like apples and oranges due to deadrise. If you compare the HPX to the EVOv you're comparing about the same deadrise, but you get all the advantages he mentioned before with the EVOx. The spray rails are massive, but again in a quartering headwind when it's really blowing you're going to get wet, especially on a skiff. You'll want to power the EVOv with a 90 and even with a 90 it's a very efficient boat. Plus at the end of the day you're not relying on dealer service, you get the custom skiff with all the service you'd expect with an East Cape. Best thing would be to book a trip or get hooked up with Kevin and go ride in one. It's hard to go elsewhere after that.


so the evo v is the better boat for rougher water? crossing biscayne bay and oceanside? what uis th draft with a 90? and is this 90 a two stroke or 4 stroke .....which would be 130 lbs heavier than the 2 stroke? Thanks, T


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes the EVOv is better for rough and bigger water than the EVOx. You're probably going to see 9-10" draft with a fly load and obviously more with more gear. My recommendation would be the Zuke 90, plenty of power, reliable, and around 340 lbs.


----------



## Boomerang (Feb 17, 2018)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Yes the EVOv is better for rough and bigger water than the EVOx. You're probably going to see 9-10" draft with a fly load and obviously more with more gear. My recommendation would be the Zuke 90, plenty of power, reliable, and around 340 lbs.


good to know got a 300hp zuke, good engine thanks , Boomerang!


----------



## Tavernier (Feb 12, 2019)

Fritz said:


> There is an Evo, I mean a V hulled Evo. That boat should crush it in the rough, sharp forward entry with, I think, twelve degrees of deadrise in the stern.
> 
> I have an Evo X and run it on the ocean side of the Keys regularly. It's okay in the rough and I mean just okay. The X is a compromise, I'm saving several inches in draft and have a boat that's a bit more stable then my last two Mavericks, but it does not 'eat' a chop. I run slow and just don't go if it's blowing over 20kts, and I can go places the last skiff couldn't.
> 
> One last thought, one day I was poling the edge of a flat for tarpon, the water was deep on one side, shallow on the other and it was very windy, like 15 to 20kts and gusty, quite rough. I had to work hard to keep the bow pointed into the wind, I think a deeper V might have provided more longitudinal stability, made it easier to keep the boat pointed into the wind. The tarpon swam right up to the boat that day and one ate, so I'm not complaining. Everything is a compromise.


----------



## Tavernier (Feb 12, 2019)

I am interested to know if there any guides in the upper keys running the Evo x?
Making build decisions in the upcoming months .
Thanks


----------



## Boomerang (Feb 17, 2018)

Tavernier said:


> I am interested to know if there any guides in the upper keys running the Evo x?
> Making build decisions in the upcoming months .
> Thanks


I havent heard of any........best to call east cape and ask...........i have fished that water for 38 years...........marquesa is way to go totally...........or if your just oceanside and tarpon, then the evo v good luck boomerang


----------



## Tavernier (Feb 12, 2019)

Boomerang said:


> I havent heard of any........best to call east cape and ask...........i have fished that water for 38 years...........marquesa is way to go totally...........or if your just oceanside and tarpon, then the evo v good luck boomerang


Thank you 
I sure appreciate your 38yrs of experience! Whatever you'd like to share I'm all ears !!


----------



## Boomerang (Feb 17, 2018)

Tavernier said:


> Thank you
> I sure appreciate your 38yrs of experience! Whatever you'd like to share I'm all ears !!


Bonefishing has gone downhill in biscayne terribly. The days of lots of 9-11 lbers long gone........very few fish left. Permit is still ok and if your running bay alot and going to oceanside, get a good size boat that can handle it.........marquesa, 18 hpx v, all depends on what you want to do but for me the marquesa bridges the worlds of running a rough chop/swell and still manageable to pole in 9-10 inches. Same with the maverick 18 hpx v- but a lil more to pole both great boats and very versatile- HPXV pole 10 inches with a 115- Remember the difference in weight on transom between a 90 and 115 4 stroke is only like 13 lbs........so i would go with the 115. Good luck! Boomerang


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The Evo looks like a nice boat. I would also be looking hard at the new Islamarine 10 WT.


----------

